# "We couldn't refresh the connection..." Error



## DavidT77 (Feb 5, 2018)

I've recently run into a brick wall with refreshing data from Power Pivot where I get the following error upon trying to refresh pivot tables and charts that come from Power Pivot:

"We couldn't refresh the connection 'LinkedTable_TEA_tbl'.  Here's the error message we got:

The following error occurred while opening the file '\\?\C:Users\[MyUserName]AppData\Local\Temp\{ADE0894B-60EE-4CA4-8A79-7C9A79A27AA2}VertiPaq_FE837589D11B4850B32E\A088DD6619BA4BC48FD6.0.db\TEA_tbl-cf060A30-1ef4-4427-8f1e-154e9772a42.57.dim.xml': The requeseted operation cannot be performed on a file with a user-mapped section open. ."



Any ideas what this is and how best to fix it?  I have 64-bit Office 2016 running on a 64-bit laptop w 8-gig RAM and 2.30 GHz processor running Windows 7 Enterprise.  This error just began last week and is slowing my productivity to a near halt which is very frustrating.  Power Pivot is extremely valuable to my job but this kind of error is disconcerting.


----------



## DavidT77 (Feb 6, 2018)

Turns out to have been an issue with Trend Micro so that disabling Trend Micro is a short-term solution until my IT department can implement a longer term fix.


----------

